# User maual Trend T10



## spetheri (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi
Having left my user manual for my Trend T10 router out in the rain, pages have stuck together.
Is there a downloadable pdf version?

Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, N/a.

Did you check with trend?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Trend T10 T11 manual...*

Here is the manual.

Glad to be of service....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

James I reposted it under Trend Manuals so it would be easy for others to find.


----------



## spetheri (Oct 3, 2013)

*Trend T10 Manual*

Thanks James
I did look on the Trend website, couldn't see it. 
First time I have ever used a forum, brilliant!
Steve


----------

